# Our Scouts Fundraiser



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Here are a few pics of some of the props at our scouts fundraiser. Sadly we didn't get any night pics.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!!! You put on quite a Haunt and to think you haul it all to another location! My hat's off to you!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Hairazor - and it's all indoors too which presents a challenge of its own.......


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Those dolls are creepy and every scene is so well detailed. What a great fundraiser for your scouts too! Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What JD said sbout the dolls - creepy scene. Also what he said about all the detail you so lovingly added to each scene. Really well done and glad the fundraiser did well!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Headless - Another outstanding job you've done for the fundraiser! What is that last picture of? I like that face. You've got an eye for detail. Nice job, Girlie!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ahhh I bought 6 of those 2nd hand from a guy who loved horror movies - all different. I can't remember the name of them but they are really cool.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a great hot. The discounts make a nice profit? I certainly hope so such a wonderful display. I hope they know how lucky they are!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's just a real thrill to have my stuff out there doing some good things for the community. Love it.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Really nice haunt. Love the wall head busts. Very unique and scary.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, very cool set up, each scene has it's own unique theme. Very well done haunt and I bet at night I the kids were terrified! I would have LOVED to go to a haunted house like this when I was a kid.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! It was fun.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting ... very well done.


----------

